# ranch hand style front bumper ?



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

looking at it and wondering if it would work with t e boss plow set up. Its the new style boss, mounts under the frame and trying to figure out if there is enough room in the front with the plow hooked up? and if it would be too much weight bumper is 236#,on it also? And has any one see or done this before ?


Thanks


----------

